# BOOKED: NYC for Sept 22-24



## ENH (Sep 9, 2013)

Looking to immediately book a unit in Manhattan for Sunday, 9/22 - Tuesday, 9/24 (2 nights).  2 people.

Please PM with availability.  Thanks.


----------



## e.bram (Sep 10, 2013)

Try the YMCA or a Hostel.


----------



## RX8 (Sep 10, 2013)

As I think ebram was saying, finding Manhattan for $100 night is going to be a l o n g shot.


----------



## ENH (Sep 10, 2013)

This board has been quite snippy lately.  My goodness.

I've seen a couple of Manhattan reservations, on this board specifically, in the last month.  If you have some availability, great - please PM me.  Can't ask for much more than that.

Thanks.


----------



## ENH (Sep 10, 2013)

I've purchased the 2 nights I needed.  Thanks.


----------

